# Preparing for ENT appointment



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been fighting thyroid problems for years but recently - the past month or so - it seems like my multinodular goiter is growing. I went to my PCP to start the process of seeing a specialist because it has gotten very annoying and I am miserable most of the time anymore. His suggestion is that it needed to come out due to the increase in size over a short time period. I have pressure and pain on the right side of my neck, my voice gets hoarse and it is difficult to talk if I have to talk much at all, difficulty finding a comfortable way to sleep at night and I just feel terrible.

I had a sonogram and biopsies in January and they were ok but my PCP says my thyroid is bigger now than it was - I also had a nodule they said extended behind the collarbone - I forget what it is called - thorasic inlet? I have an appointment with an ENT but it isn't until August 28 - at what point do I call the ENT and see if they can get me in sooner? Last night I felt dizzy and sick to my stomach - like when you have fluid in your ear. I just don't feel good...at all....and it seems to be getting worse. It there a point where it becomes an emergency type thing or should I just deal with it and wait?

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They likely won't consider it an emergency, but if you are concerned, of course always check with your doctor. If you have a flexible schedule, ask to get on the ENT's cancellation list. If they do have a cancellation, then you can sneak in a bit earlier.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I second the advice about getting on the cancellation list. People cancel appointments every day and they can call and fit you in when that happens.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

In the mean time - you can see if he is listed here...

https://www.endocrinesurgery.org/membership/findmember.html


----------

